# طاحونة هواء تضاعف من إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

طاحونة هواء تضاعف من إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية 








ابتكر المخترع ضياء الدين طاهر حسن القاضي " مروحة (طاحونة هواء) ذات فوهة لاستغلال طاقة الرياح وحصل على براءة اختراع من مكتب براءات الاختراع المصري. 

تعتمد فكرة هذا الاختراع على زيادة سرعة الهواء عند حلق فوهة المروحة. يتم وضع مروحة ثانوية داخل فوهة المروحة الأصلية عند الحلق، وبذلك تزداد سرعة الهواء المار على المروحة الأصلية مما يؤدى إلى زيادة القدرة الناتجة. 

ومن المعروف أن القدرة الناتجة من المروحة (طاحونة الهواء) تتناسب طرديًا مع مكعب سرعة الهواء المار عليها، لذلك فإن اختراع المروحة ذات الفوهة المجمعة تعطى قدرة أكبر من المروحة التى بدون فوهة. ويتم إنتاج الطاقة من الرياح بواسطة محركات (أو تربينات) ذات ثلاثة أذرع تديرها الرياح توضع على قمة أبراج طويلة وتعمل كما تعمل المراوح، ولكن بطريقة عكسية. 

فبدل استخدام الكهرباء لإنتاج الرياح كما تفعل المراوح، تقوم هذه التربينات باستعمال الرياح لإنتاج الطاقة. وتتم العملية بأن تدير الرياح أذرع المحرك التي تدير بدورها أسطوانة العمود المتصلة بواسطة مجموعة تروس تشكل ناقل حركة لإدارة مولد كهربائي. وتستطيع التربينات الكبيرة الحجم المصممة لمؤسسات إنتاج الكهرباء للاستعمال العام، توليد ما بين 650 كيلو واط (ويعادل الكيلو واط ألف واط) و1,5 ميغاواط (والميغاواط يساوي مليون واط). 

وتستخدم المنازل ومحطات الاتصالات عن بعد ومضخات الماء تربيناً واحداً صغيراً لا يزيد إنتاجه عن 100 كيلو واط كمصدر لطاقتها، وخاصة في المناطق النائية التي لا توجد فيها شركات توليد وتوزيع طاقة للاستعمال العالمي. والاختراع الجديد من شأنه أن يضاعف من إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية بالطريقة السالفة الذكر، وذلك من خلال المراوح المساعدة


----------



## Saeed Al-Qadi (26 مايو 2009)

*فلسطين*

الشرح الذي استعرضته عن طاحونة الهواء في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية غير كفٍ


----------



## miltronique (31 مايو 2009)

هل يمكن أن تبين أكثر بالصور أو المخططات ان أمكن وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## miltronique (6 يونيو 2009)

إذا هبت رياحك فاغتنمها .............. فان لكل خافقة سكون
............................................... فلا تدري السكون متى يكون


----------



## هشام فريد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

هل ممكن شرح اكثر من ذلك مع الصور لو سمحت


----------



## رشيد الديزل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

لاتتوفر لدي الصور ولكن عما غريب اذا امكن ستكون موجوده في الشرح واما من اتوضيح اكثر فالموضوع بسيط جداً وهوا ايجاد اطار دائري على المروحه وهذا يساعد في تركيز سرعة الهواء


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.asrt.sci.eg/en/MainAnnounce2.asp?key=219








 [SIZE=-1]*مروحة (طاحونة هواء) ذات فوهة لاستغلال طاقة الرياح*[/SIZE] 09/09/2004 [SIZE=-1]أصدر مكتب براءات الاختراع التابع لأكاديمية البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا براءة اختراع حول " مروحة (طاحونة هواء) ذات فوهة لاستغلال طاقة الرياح " وذلك للمخترع ضياء الدين طاهر حسن القاضى . 

يتعلق هذا الاختراع بمروحة (طاحونة هواء) ذات فوهة لاستغلال طاقة الرياح . تعتمد فكرة هذا الاختراع على زيادة سرعة الهواء عند حلق فوهة المروحة . يتم وضع مروحة ثانوية داخل فوهة المروحة الأصلية عند الحلق ، وبذلك تزداد سرعة الهواء المار على المروحة الأصلية مما يؤدى إلى زيادة القدرة الناتجة . ومن المعروف أن القدرة الناتجة من المروحة (طاحونة الهواء) تتناسب طرديًا مع مكعب سرعة الهواء المار عليها ، لذلك فإن اختراع المروحة ذات الفوهة المجمعة تعطى قدرة أكبر من المروحة التى بدون فوهة . 
[/SIZE]


----------



## مشتاق هادي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي رشيد أنا أضم صوتي لأصوات أخوتي الموضوع مبهم بالنسبة إلي لعدم وجود الصور والمخططات التوضيحية إذا أمكنك أن ترسم مخططا ً للتوضيح بواسطة برامج الرسم البسيطة مثل برنامج الرسام المعروف لدى الجميع لأن الموضوع شيق للغاية وأنا في طور إنشاء محطة صغيرة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية بواسطة طاقة الرياح ومن الممكن أن أستفاد من هذه الطريقة لأني لم أشرع بعد بتصنيع المروحة الهوائية وأكملت باقي الأجزاء , مع الشكر الجزيل ..


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------

